# Morning bath vs night-time bath



## BrokenfoREVer

Just curious ladies, do you bath LO on a morning or on a night? 

I wanted to get a bath before bed into Josh's routine as early as possible, so he would just accept it as the norm as he grows up. Mr Joshua has other ideas. 

He's so hit & miss over his afternoon sleep that I can never be sure I'm going to get enough time to bath him at night. 

So this morning he was being fussy, not wanting to go back to sleep at 7 30am (mummy is dying of sleep deprivation & wanted an hour) so I though I'd give him a bath as something productive to do with the time. 

Cue bath, which he loves.

Half hour later, he's fast asleep. So I'm thinking I'll bath him on a morning for a while, just to make sure he gets a bath everyday & it clearly helps him with a morning sleep. 

Mummy on the other hand is now wide awake & ready to get on with her day ):


----------



## Scottishmum2B

We bath Isabella at night as part of her routine and I always think it unwinds her. When she was younger I thought a bath at night would help relax her wee body after being handled all day, I suppose I think the same the now.
I see no harm in bathing her in the morning though, we have done this a few times if she has fallen asleep early at night.
Which ever suits you best. :)

xx


----------



## JZW

I bath in the mornings as I have more time to burn then. We still have a bedtime routine- feed, mobile/projector, dummy and sleep. Maybe when she's older we might switch but it works well for us as the moment.


----------



## xcharx

I bath my LO in the morning as I have more time.. ill bath her at night once we start putting her in her cot (having to co sleep as my house is being refurbished) x


----------



## Kmx

I bath in the morning as it's easier at the moment time wise but I want to start a bedtime routine where we bath at night


----------



## Loui1001

I bath LO at night, part of our bedtime routine. It really tires him out and has him ready for bed x


----------



## Fascination

Usually in the morning because I feel a bit more alive ;p but we don't have any routine for bedtime x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I bath at night. It's honestly because that's when I had my bath when I was little. I think it stems from the idea of going to bed nice and clean, then getting all messy during the day. I think I switched to mornings when I was a teen because I hated feeling oily :sick: :haha:


----------



## 2RockinBoys

We mix it up! Weekend's will be an afternoon bath, weekdays will be an evening bath, (we need to bath Ely before Auron goes to bed at 7:30 in case he cries cause the bathroom is next to Aurons room) but we only bath the boy's twice a week (unless they get uber messy -Auron with food/arty things, Ely with the dreaded explosive poo or sick which thankfully hasn't happened yet!-). Auron's routine for bed is 7:30, Milk cup, kisses night night for who-ever is here, snuggle in bed with blanky, and then he's read to until he fall's asleep. OH is reading him harry potter (already close to finishing the chamber of secrets) and I'm reading the rohld dahl books, currently charlie and the chocolate factory.
Ely has a feed roughly 9pm, then he'll fall asleep, so OH will get cuddles with him for a bit, then he's put to bed (moses basket lol), so going from a light room to a dark room has helped get him into a good sleeping routine already for night. He'll sleep for about 5-6hour's now before waking for a feed between 3-4am, then it'll be 2hour's later.


----------



## bigbetty

I've always bathed Fran in the morning. I just find it easier to fit in and she loves to splash and play so it doesn't relax her anyway. I particularly found it helpful when we started weaning and she would ALWAYS get her breakfast in her hair - then it would be straight into the bath lol.


----------



## Jem88

We've always done bath, dried/dressed, bottle, cuddles then bed since LO was about a month old. I wasn't sure for a while if the whole bath before bed actually helped settle her until we had to bath her abit earlier than bedtime at OHs parents and it made her relax and sleepy, again we had to bath her abit earlier than bedtime about a month ago as we we're having hot water problems (just moved house) and it made her relaxed and sleepy lol.

I guess it's upto you if you do bath time on a morning or night. x


----------



## tannembaum

I never used a bath as part of the night time routine as I only gave LO a bath a week (ish) or when she was dirty as she had dry skin.

Baths have always been fun for us so we have them mainly in the day time when needed. TBH she still doesn't have one everyday, only when she is dirty.


----------



## lovelylaura

i use to bath poppy in the morning as she hated any other time then when she got to about 2 months i started it at night and she is fine now . id give it a little while before doing it at night just so its more relaxing as its not going to help sleep if he dosent like it x


----------



## ahcigar1

We bathe at night. Have much more time since hubby doesn't have time in the mornings.


----------



## mistyscott

We go for whenever we've got the time! We don't bath him everyday so can't really do the routine thing, and mornings are sometimes better after he's been in wet nappy all night - and often following the explosive morning poo! 
Also, although he likes the bath, he HATES the getting dressed part afterwards so any relaxing benefits are lost tbh when he screams the place down :)


----------



## BabyBoo36

Depends for us - sometimes at night, or sometimes morning - it depends what time DH is home from work and how tired she is. She doesn't tend to get relaxed/wound down in a bath anyway so a morning one doesn't bother us x


----------



## Karlie06

It depends for us as well-our lo really hates her bath, so it doesn't relax her anyway! Any ideas on how to get her to enjoy her bath would be very welcome!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

I like to bath at night. Usually Thomas goes first, bottle and bed then I go in the bath once he's asleep. But if like yesterday he needs a bath due to a poo explosion then he'll get it whenever :lol:


----------



## patch2006uk

Night time here. After a messy, saucy teatime, it's ideal to clean him up ready for bed and saves us a fortune on wipes!


----------



## rocketb

DH is in charge of the bath, so we will probably continue to do it at night, right before bed. I can't imagine taking time to bathe LO in the morning once I'm back at work in a few months.


----------



## lovehearts

Part of our bedtime routine. He defo relates it to bedtime. We started that routine around 6 weeks tho. Xx


----------



## Rockell8788

We bath in the morning every few days unless he's dirty. We tried it at night but he loves the bath so much it makes him hyper and we let him play in it for Half an hour so not enough time at night


----------



## hawalkden

Depends really on the mood Isaac is in! 
After new year when he's 8 weeks old well be setting a routine meaning bath, bottle and bed around 6/7 but at the moment he has one on sunday after in the big bath with daddy & one during the week afternoon in the kitchen sink.
Just honestly depended on what's going on etc..


----------



## chysantheMUM

I had intended on doing a bedtime bath routine but realised from day 1 that it just wasn't practical due to time etc. We do have a bedtime routine it just doesn't involve a bath. I probably only bath her every 2 - 3 days as necessary, so it could be anytime of day but more often in a morning really.


----------



## Mrs_Random

I bath Benjamin on a morning or afternoon.

Partly as I have more time and partly because he's a splasher and baths are not relaxing at all but more giddy play time!


----------



## TigerLady

Definitely night! For two reasons: 1. it is part of bedtime routine and 2. we did BLW so they were usually a terrible mess after dinner. :haha: So, for us it is dinner, bath, jammies, and bedtime. :thumbup:


----------

